# Where to find a reflector



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

Where would i find a reflector & casing for a DIY lighting system?
Radioshack?


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

not sure about a casing, but you can try to hang a mirror in there, cant beat that for a reflector.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Actually you can beat a mirror for a reflector......................

Http://www.AHsupply.com make the best reflectors available for a good price.
If you are going DIY, most use a canopy (made of wood or mdf) and mount the lights onto that..
A few examples...................
http://www.lkraven.com/Aquarium/DIYLighting.htm
http://jjgeisler.com/reeftank/75-90g_aquarium_hood.htm

If you want a cheaper alternative to AHsupply's reflectors you can try a local hydroponics store or use raingutter from a home depot.


----------

